# Distress



## Petunia (Oct 18, 2006)

What happened to the Distress section?


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 18, 2006)

You have to be logged-in to see it.


----------



## philemer (Oct 18, 2006)

Look for 'Sightings/Distressed' after you sign in.


----------



## barb1228 (Nov 19, 2006)

*Sometimes you see it, sometimes you don't*

Oh!!!!! So you have to be logged in to see sightings/distressed.  

Sometimes I saw it, sometimes I didn't.   

Thought I was going crazy.  Thanks for giving me my sanity back.


----------

